# Magia General > Teoría de la Magia >  Magia, psicología y pseudociencia

## NRS

Hola:

Os dejo un enlace a una charla en la que expongo mi concepción de la magia: espero que os guste: https://canal.uned.es/mmobj/index/id/60035

----------

